# What are the horse breeds from A-Z



## lil_tan (Jan 13, 2007)

please tell meeh what all the horse breeds from a-z are thanxz


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

there are way to many, I would look it up on google...or if you look in the back of a book there should be an index.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Some horse for sale sites have a complete list in their little drop down menu thing


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

her i looked them up for ya on google...


A 
Abyssinian

Akhal Teke

Albanian 

Altai 

American Cream Draft 

American Creme and White 

American Walking Pony 

Andalusian

Andravida

Anglo-Kabarda 

Appaloosa 

Araappaloosa 

Arabian 

Ardennes 

Argentine Criollo 

Asturian

Australian Brumby

Australian Stock Horse 

Azteca 


B

Balearic 

Baluchi 

Banker

Ban-ei 
Barb

Bashkir

Bashkir Curly

Basotho Pony

Belgian

Bhirum Pony

Bhotia Pony

Black Forest

Boer 

Breton

Buckskin 

Budyonny 

Byelorussian Harness 


C

Camargue

Campolina

Canadian 
Carthusian

Caspian

Cayuse

Cheju 

Chilean Corralero 

Chincoteague Pony 

Cleveland Bay 

Clydesdale 

Colorado Ranger Horse 

Connemara Pony 


Criollo (Uruguay)

Crioulo


D 
Dales Pony 

Danube 

Dartmoor Pony 

Deliboz 

Djerma

DÃ¸le 
Dongola

DÃ¼lmen Pony

Dutch Draft 

Dutch Warmblood


E


East Bulgarian

Egyptian

Eriskay Pony 

Estonian Native 

Exmoor Pony 


F 
Faeroes Pony 

Falabella 

Fell Pony 

Finnhorse 

Fleuve

Florida Cracker 
Fouta

Frederiksborg 
French Saddlebred

French Trotter

Friesian


G 

GaliceÃ±o 

Galician Pony 
Gelderlander 

Gidran

Golden American Saddlebred 
Gotland 

Groningen

Guangxi


H 

Hackney 

Haflinger 

Hanoverian 

Hequ 

Highland Pony 

Hokkaido 

Holsteiner 

Hucul 

Hungarian Warmblood


I

Icelandic

Iomud

Irish Draught


J 

Jinzhou 

Jutland 


K

Kabarda

Karabair

Karabakh 

Kazakh 

Kerry Bog Pony 

Kiger Mustang 

Kirdi Pony

Kisber Felver

Kiso 
Kladruby 

Knabstrup

Kushum 

Kustanai 


L

Latvian

Lithuanian Heavy Draft 

Lipizzan 

Lokai 

Losino 

Lusitano 



M 



Malopolski 

Mangalarga 

Marwari 

M'Bayar

MÃ©rens Pony 

Messara

Miniature
Misaki

Missouri Fox Trotting Horse

Miyako 

Mongolian

Morab 

Morgan 

Moyle

Mustang 

Murgese


N 

National Show Horse

New Forest Pony

New Kirgiz

Newfoundland Pony 

Noma 

Nooitgedacht Pony

Noric 
Nordland 

Northeastern

North Swedish Horse 

Norwegian Fjord 


O 



Ob 

Oldenburg 

Orlov Trotter 


P 

Paint 

Palomino 

Pantaneiro

Paso Fino 

Percheron 
Peruvian Paso 

Pindos Pony

Pinia 

Pintabian 

Pinto 

Polish Konik 

Pony of the Americas 

Pottok 

Przewalski 

Pyrenean Tarpan




Q 
Qatgani 

Quarab 

Quarter Horse 

Quarter Pony 



R 

Racking Horse 

Rocky Mountain Horse 

Russian Don 

Russian Heavy Draft 

Russian Trotter 


S 

Saddlebred 

Sanhe 

Schleswiger Heavy Draft 

SchwarzwÃ¤lder Fuchs

Selle Francais 

Shagya 

Shetland Pony

Shire

Single-Footing Horse 

Skyros Pony 

Somali Pony

Sorraia 
Soviet Heavy Draft 

Spanish Mustang 

Spanish-Barb 

Spanish-Norman 

Standardbred 

Sudan Country-Bred

Suffolk

Swedish Warmblood 


T

Taishuh 

Tarpan 

Tawleed

Tennessee Walking Horse 
Tersk 

Thessalian 

Thoroughbred 

Tokara

Tori

Trakehner



U 

Ukrainian Saddle



V 


Vlaamperd

Vladimir Heavy Draft 
Vyatka 


W 

Welara Pony 

Welsh Pony and Cob 

West African Barb

Western Sudan Pony

Wielkopolski


X

Xilingol 


Y

Yakut

Yanqi

Yili

Yonaguni 



Z 

Zaniskari Pony 

Zhemaichu


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: Wow, that was alot of work....great job!!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi there, you missed out Kaimanawa. This is the name given to wild horses living in the central north island of New Zealand. They originated from army horses that were set free many years ago into the Kaimai ranges under a group of mountains two to be exact and one volcanoe, because of i think a strangles epidemic. long story short they evolved into a recognised breed here in NZ. I will look up website and post it for all and i better find all my facts on how they got there


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Friesian Mirror said:


> :shock: Wow, that was alot of work....great job!!


lol thanks


----------

